# Theft from motorhome



## Gayle (Mar 30, 2015)

We were out walking today and parked in the National Trust carpark at Clough Hole (near Hebden Bridge) and got back to find our eura Mobil had been broken into and burgled. They had managed to prise up the bedroom window but without breaking the four locks or outer panel. The inner one is cracked around the locks where it gave way. Also we had a safe and thought leaving our valuables in there was ok - very false sense of security as they ripped the safe out and took it with them. So, even if we replace the window this could very easily happen again - does anyone know if there are better versions of this type of window, please? They are double glazed plastic with four locks - look really secure but if they can be prised open they aren't.  We cut our planned week of camping short and came home. I'm not sure I will ever feel safe leaving the van anywhere again to go walking or whatever. And if it's that easy to get in, what if it had happened the night before when we were camping in a beautiful isolated spot?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Mar 30, 2015)

To be so determined and successful I think that somehow, they knew that had something of note on board, As for the safe was it obvious or hidden up under cover or seats etc, otherwise they must have known, as most MH do not have safes. Maybe you were targeted from elsewhere.  It is not a common happening and the thing is does one take your valuables with you or get robbed at home when you are away.


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I always have this in the back of my mind when we leave ours parked up.


----------



## hextal (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry to read about yourexperience.

I think windows are all as weak as each other really. There are latch reinforcers that can be bought but they just stop the latch being rotated. 

I'm planning to get a safe that's quite easy to find and easy to remove, then filling it with rattly stuff so hopefully anyone breaking in will think they've got the good stuff and go.

I suspect that in most cases, if they had thought someone was in the van they wouldn't have risked it, so I wouldn't go worrying about the what-ifs had you been there (easier said than done though I guess).


----------



## izwozral (Mar 30, 2015)

Gutted for you Gayle, anything like this knocks your confidence & sense of security. If it makes you feel happier couldn't you screw a single or a pair of steel bars across your windows on the inside to restrict access?


----------



## Gayle (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Possibly but that would damage the interior wouldn't it? As for being targeted I hope not, that's very creepy. I don't think anyone knew we were going. The safe was screwed in ( by previous owner) inside the wardrobe and there were things in front of it. My MacBook never came out of it from leaving home. The cupboards were all opened and things pulled out. Somebody must have disturbed them though as they had taken my hoodie from the wardrobe and spread it in the table with some small stuff on it then left it all. Not so lucky with my bag and purse unfortunately. They took a bottle of Baileys and rejected Malibu and Jaegermeister ..... Picky thieving scumbags. They came prepared as the fingerprint man didn't find anything. It's a wake up call to us all anyway.


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 30, 2015)

I saw a van in Spain  that had the Fiamma door locks fitted to every window .


----------



## FULL TIMER (Mar 30, 2015)

After having the lock drilled on my car in the lake district a few years back I was told by the  local police  that the more out of the way  National Trust car parks at that time were specifically being targeted by  known gangs that were coming into the area from Liverpool, they watched you park up, and had a rough idea of how long you would be gone depending on the local walks etc, they must have been bloody quick in my case as I was only gone for around half an hour.


----------



## El Veterano (Mar 30, 2015)

I have long thought that the windows of a MH are it's weak point so far as being broken into. I am constantly amazed at some of the windows that I see on display fitted to even the very latest MH's that we have looked at at the shows. In particular the one's that alarm me most are the type that do not close within their own frame, but instead when closed they are actually proud of the skin of the hab' area so that you can quite easily get your fingers between the bodywork of the MH and the opening light itself. How easy is that to break into I have often wondered. More by chance than choice our Chausson has windows that close into their own frame and therefore you would need a thin sheet metal lever to be able to force the window open. Once you have that device then I am sure that it would be as easy to break into as anything else, but at least you are making life a little harder for potential thieves. The only thing that is maybe going to stop them then is to alarm the windows and possibly the interior of the camper, but even all that would be far from an ideal situation, and until the manufactures come up with a more secure setup for MH windows they will continue to be the Achilles heel of MH security.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you have a alarm and was it turned on !

Alf


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> I saw a van in Spain  that had the Fiamma door locks fitted to every window .View attachment 29230



Would be willing to do that but don't know enough about it - does it look like they would make a difference? It wasn't the locks that gave way but the inner plastic of the double glazing. The locks all held firm.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> After having the lock drilled on my car in the lake district a few years back I was told by the  local police  that the more out of the way  National Trust car parks at that time were specifically being targeted by  known gangs that were coming into the area from Liverpool, they watched you park up, and had a rough idea of how long you would be gone depending on the local walks etc, they must have been bloody quick in my case as I was only gone for around half an hour.


That's a really frightening thought. We have racked our (admittedly poor) memories to try to think who was in the car park. We think two cars. One with a couple just returning from their walk who my husband spoke with and they gave us the leaflet they'd picked up with the walking routes on it. They were getting ready to leave. The other car - no idea if it was empty or has people in it watching us. That thought upsets me for reasons I can't quite pin down. 
As for drilling your locks - that's people going out well prepared for thieving and probably doing it as a full time 'job' by the sound of it.


----------



## n brown (Mar 31, 2015)

glass cab windows are even easier to get into than plastics given the right tool. forget about having an impregnable van-not only won't it happen,trying to attain that with bars and straps and chains just makes it harder for you to get out if you need to !
park sensibly,think like a thief,have a good alarm ,try to leave it where there are people moving about ,don't display your goodies,etc etc
above all !
don't take it personally,it's not personal,no matter how it feels. an opportunist grabbed his moment,he doesn't know you,and you'll never meet. don't let him put you off doing what you do ! then the scumbags win,and we can't be having that !


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I have long thought that the windows of a MH are it's weak point so far as being broken into. I am constantly amazed at some of the windows that I see on display fitted to even the very latest MH's that we have looked at at the shows. In particular the one's that alarm me most are the type that do not close within their own frame, but instead when closed they are actually proud of the skin of the hab' area so that you can quite easily get your fingers between the bodywork of the MH and the opening light itself. How easy is that to break into I have often wondered. More by chance than choice our Chausson has windows that close into their own frame and therefore you would need a thin sheet metal lever to be able to force the window open. Once you have that device then I am sure that it would be as easy to break into as anything else, but at least you are making life a little harder for potential thieves. The only thing that is maybe going to stop them then is to alarm the windows and possibly the interior of the camper, but even all that would be far from an ideal situation, and until the manufactures come up with a more secure setup for MH windows they will continue to be the Achilles heel of MH security.



Yes - our windows are the type where the outer part is outside the body of the vehicle - terrible design in hindsight. But we havent had the van for a year yet and can't afford to change it - and until this wouldn't want to, as in every other way it is perfect. But we need a solution to the window problem as I don't think I feel safe leaving it even with a new (same) window in. And if not the bedroom window, the dining area, coming area and bathroom all have the same windows. And there always the brick through the windscreen option. Ironic really as for years we had a T2 bay window (notoriously insecure and easy to break in to) with no incident at all. Now we have our modern mh with locking windows this happens.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> Do you have a alarm and was it turned on !
> 
> Alf



Sadly not. It didn't come with one and stupidly we didn't think to get one fitted.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 31, 2015)

So sorry to  hear about your break-in it has made me wonder about an alarm, first off what kind and what make do you get and do you  fit it yourself or get someone to do it for you as we were thinking about that when we were talking about WC. Do you get an expensive one or cheap one.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Mar 31, 2015)

The wire mesh grills fitted by some of the Overlanders are good but, my goodness, they do look pretty frightful


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 31, 2015)

Gayle sorry to hear your news, never had our van touched. We have been burgled at home though and you can't let them win, improve security if you can and get out there again and enjoy it.

I had an alarm fit which would obviously go off if someone broke in, but it also gives significant peace of mind at night as at the very least I would wake up and pretty confident they would just run.


----------



## james1508 (Mar 31, 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Cobra-Alarm...1427782926&sr=8-4&keywords=car+alarm+stickers


could try these as a visual deterrent ?


----------



## witzend (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your theft but its not a isolated incident for sure you weren't singled out, Where I live the coastal car parks used by people fishing and walking the coast path are regularly targeted by these type of thieves, Monthly incidents are reported to our Parish Council by the police.


----------



## sp2 boy (Mar 31, 2015)

David, it's not just the 'have-nots' that are the problem....scum is scum no matter how much they have in their pockets/bank accounts!


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 31, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> After having the lock drilled on my car in the lake district a few years back I was told by the  local police  that the more out of the way  National Trust car parks at that time were specifically being targeted by  known gangs that were coming into the area from Liverpool, they watched you park up, and had a rough idea of how long you would be gone depending on the local walks etc, they must have been bloody quick in my case as I was only gone for around half an hour.



Once again an oxy moron-'Police intelligence' that must be the British police version of 'gassing'. why not Manchester or Leeds,a lot nearer than Liverpoll,also Hebden bridge is en route to Appleby,go figure!


----------



## walpeter (Mar 31, 2015)

I do have some agreement with David's reasoning about what they see. For this reason, we are happy to keep our old Hymer, usually with 2 old bikes on the back and no fancy stuff! We hope it gives the message that we have not much worth taking and so far so good. However, we were burgled for the first time in our lives last year by opportunist thieves who took my wife's jewellery including her wedding ring. They just "popped" the back patio double glazed window, which made an awful mess and headed straight for the bedroom - they knew what they were looking for! It is really quite traumatizing and continues to live with you for a very long time! Every time we go away we get nervous about what we might find when we get back - but it's not going to stop us going away! If it happens again, then it does. Any amount of security is nor going to deter them - they will find a way. The question, "why us" is always on your mind. Well, we were in the wrong place at the wrong time - fate or whatever!! In the case of our break-in, it happened on a Wednesday evening between 7 and 9 pm. We are never out on Wednesday's usually, but on this particular Wednesday, we were and there is a long story why, and it happened. You just have to put it behind you and try not to change your lives so much because of it. It will be someone else next time!


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this you must be gutted, one question - did you close all the blinds or could passerby see that the van was empty?
 We always make a point of closing blinds or curtains/fly screens (they cant see through), plus a curtain we have fitted between the cab and hab area. If we feel a bit unsure of the area (as you sometimes do), if its dark we leave a light on, and through the day occasionally a radio, and we usually have a look round to see who's about. As its usually opportunists they don't want to risk being confronted. Obviously this doesn't work if they have been watching you.   Oh and I usually have a big enough bag to take my tablet/phone purse, everything that I would hate to 'lose', as leaving it in a safe is ok, but what if the van gets nicked - don't want to put you off, but prevention is better than cure.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 31, 2015)

I still have a supply of Genuine Smart Water labels for fixing inside Windows a PM and a self addressed envelope will get a supply as in a previous thread 
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...hat/42753-van-being-stolen-piece-piece-5.html

Alf


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the theft and now you may be considering security devices to prevent doors and windows opening but in reality it is a waste of time. if you are a low life you don't care what damage you cause so they will get in even through the wall with a Stanley knife, saw, axe, crowbar or similar and whatever device you fit it can only be screwed to the frame of the motor-home so not a really solid base. An alarm is best as these scum don't like attention and it will make them at least hurry up out.
Dave


----------



## mikejay (Mar 31, 2015)

After reading this I have been thinking of getting a couple of ear piercing sirens and fit them inside the van. Either connected to the main alarm or make something up with a pir or beam sensor. I don't think they would hang about looking for stuff if they have there hands over their ears.

Mike


----------



## hextal (Mar 31, 2015)

Man, I remember when we used to camp at LeMans in tents - getting robbed wasthe least of our concerns compared to getting run over whilst asleep (ok - passed out) in the tent by the drunk drivers racing round the camping area.  It was standard practice, if near one of the access roads on the site, to park several vehicles butted right up to each other in order to act as safety barriers.


----------



## Don (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your break in,  I to think the the manufacturers should have been designing better windows years ago.  I do have an alarm in mine but thought about upgrading it to one of those with ear piercing sound, like the growler system?


----------



## guerdeval (Mar 31, 2015)

*MacBook?*

You mention you had a MacBook in the safe, did you not install "find my phone" on it? , it,s a free app and allows you to track it with your iPhone,  bit late to be of any use to you but worth bearing in mind.


----------



## QFour (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear you got broken into ....

We got burgled a few years ago at home. It has taken SWMBO ages to get over it. I fitted 50mm x 25mm timber to the top of all the garden fence panels with plasterboard screws every 25mm. It keeps the cats off as well. Any that do jump on the fence jump off again quickly. Also fitted over side gates. Alarm Fitted and we have electric shutters on the back downstairs windows that we use every time we go out. Bit like locking the stable door but we do feel safe at night and lots of other houses around that are a far easier target than ours is.

As for the MH. Got a small safe that you attach to something strong. Did not use it in the SWIFT :raofl: but have found something nice and strong in the new MH. As for windows I always thought that the ones on the Swift were vulnerable as you could get something under the edge of the window and just pull. New MH has recessed windows. At the end of the day if they want to get in they will so you just have to be careful where you leave it. We stopped at one NT site which was just a car park and a walk to a small house. BIG Signs all over THIEVES Operate in this area so we had lunch, I took the dog for a quick walk and we left.

..


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 31, 2015)

We were shopping in a large Hypermarket in St. Nazaire a few weeks ago, we felt very safe leaving the van there because of the amount of cars around us and we try to park where we are visible from the shop, I usually wander out a few times if we are in there a long time and I saw a white van parked very close, I heard Pepper bark then the van sped off and left the car park, I have extra locks fitted and on the drivers door I have a 'brightlock'  fitted because we have been broken into through that door while we were sleeping, they must have tried getting the lock off and woke Pepper up but fortunately the lock held, a fresh coat of paint and it will be as good as knew




If they want to get in they will but I try to make mine more difficult than the others around me, they had parked close to obscure the view but didn't know I had a dog in there until they hit the lock, he sleeps under the dashboard and you cannot see him but he lets you know he is there when you bang on the doors, I am looking at fitting sensors that trigger an alarm that sounds like a door knocking, either that or a dog who doesn't sleep all day


----------



## n brown (Mar 31, 2015)

i've often thought that a tape of a large dog growling could be a deterrent


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Mar 31, 2015)

Here you go

Alf

Barking dog alarm | Clifford James
BARKING GUARD DOG INTRUDER RADAR BURGLAR MOTION DETECTOR SECURITY ALARM | eBay



tezza33 said:


> We were shopping in a large Hypermarket in St. Nazaire a few weeks ago, we felt very safe leaving the van there because of the amount of cars around us and we try to park where we are visible from the shop, I usually wander out a few times if we are in there a long time and I saw a white van parked very close, I heard Pepper bark then the van sped off and left the car park, I have extra locks fitted and on the drivers door I have a 'brightlock'  fitted because we have been broken into through that door while we were sleeping, they must have tried getting the lock off and woke Pepper up but fortunately the lock held, a fresh coat of paint and it will be as good as knew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 31, 2015)

Sorry to hear your news.it must feel horrible. We have a brightlock fitted but I think they only fit on the older style handles.they are pretty strong though. Thanks to OP for a timely reminder about security, I think I get a bit lax sometimes about leaving stuff easy to get at. I will have to try and find a few hidey holes, and remember to use them.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I still have a supply of Genuine Smart Water labels for fixing inside Windows a PM and a self addressed envelope will get a supply as in a previous thread
> http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...hat/42753-van-being-stolen-piece-piece-5.html
> 
> Alf



I don't really know what that means, sorry. Would it deter thieves?


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

guerdeval said:


> You mention you had a MacBook in the safe, did you not install "find my phone" on it? , it,s a free app and allows you to track it with your iPhone,  bit late to be of any use to you but worth bearing in mind.



I did have that on it, luckily enough. So I've remotely locked it and put a message on that I won't type in full here as I use a word I never normally use and then stated that the webcam has taken a photo and sent it to the police. The AP only works if they go online with my MacBook abd currently it's off line. I keep checking it, though, as if it goes online it will pinpoint the exact location.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> Sorry to hear your news.it must feel horrible. We have a brightlock fitted but I think they only fit on the older style handles.they are pretty strong though. Thanks to OP for a timely reminder about security, I think I get a bit lax sometimes about leaving stuff easy to get at. I will have to try and find a few hidey holes, and remember to use them.



Nothing was on display. We had a safe but they took the safe. The blinds in the bedroom were closed which just means they were destroyed when the scum broke in.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for all these ideas. I think some sort of alarm will be in order, so advice is welcome. 
In other news because it's a Eura Mobil, the repair place has said it will take two to three months just to order the parts, not including fitting. 
It's going to take a long time before I feel safe again. My home was burgled 14 years ago and I still feel anxious every time I lock my back door.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 31, 2015)

There are mobile alarm fitting companies - this may be the cheapest option.

Where are you based?


----------



## maingate (Mar 31, 2015)

Gayle said:


> Thanks for all these ideas. I think some sort of alarm will be in order, so advice is welcome.
> In other news because it's a Eura Mobil, the repair place has said it will take two to three months just to order the parts, not including fitting.
> It's going to take a long time before I feel safe again. My home was burgled 14 years ago and I still feel anxious every time I lock my back door.



I am no expert on the Euromobil vans and you have not given any details of year or model ...... but ........ if it is just window damage then it is probably made by Seitz or Remis or even Heki. The windows or parts for them are readily available. I am very surprised at the repair place talking about long delivery times for parts. I would have a search online yourself.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 31, 2015)

Gayle said:


> Thanks for all these ideas. I think some sort of alarm will be in order, so advice is welcome.
> In other news because it's a Eura Mobil, the repair place has said it will take two to three months just to order the parts, not including fitting.
> It's going to take a long time before I feel safe again. My home was burgled 14 years ago and I still feel anxious every time I lock my back door.



It may be worth getting in touch with O'Leary motorhomes as they may stock spare window parts.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> There are mobile alarm fitting companies - this may be the cheapest option.
> 
> Where are you based?


County Durham. 
Just had a look at those 'growler' alarms online. They sound brilliant. Cost about a grand. Does that sound about right? Never bothered about such things when we had our old vdub.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2015)

User1 said:


> Sorry to hear you got broken into ....
> 
> We got burgled a few years ago at home. It has taken SWMBO ages to get over it. I fitted 50mm x 25mm timber to the top of all the garden fence panels with plasterboard screws every 25mm. It keeps the cats off as well. Any that do jump on the fence jump off again quickly. Also fitted over side gates. Alarm Fitted and we have electric shutters on the back downstairs windows that we use every time we go out. Bit like locking the stable door but we do feel safe at night and lots of other houses around that are a far easier target than ours is.
> 
> ...



at my last nab/hood watch cop about fitting of b/wire glass etc and was told i could be held accountable if a child under 10 was hurt ,you can only fix deterants a few feet behind you fence and must erect a warning sine to the required regulation.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2015)

n brown said:


> i've often thought that a tape of a large dog growling could be a deterrent



how long would the tape be and would it be imp or metric.:raofl::idea:


----------



## n brown (Mar 31, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> at my last nab/hood watch cop about fitting of b/wire glass etc and was told i could be held accountable if a child under 10 was hurt ,you can only fix deterants a few feet behind you fence and must erect a warning sine to the required regulation.


that's all very well Trev,but if i turn off my electric fence, the lions will escape and the robbers could drown in the moat or get eaten by the crocs,and i suppose that's not allowed either !


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

maingate said:


> I am no expert on the Euromobil vans and you have not given any details of year or model ...... but ........ if it is just window damage then it is probably made by Seitz or Remis or even Heki. The windows or parts for them are readily available. I am very surprised at the repair place talking about long delivery times for parts. I would have a search online yourself.



It's a Profila 622 2007. No idea what brand the windows are. Sounds like it's pointless asking the repair place about upgrading from what previous posters have been saying. Design flaw. Wonder if we could get none opening windows - at least for the bedroom area. 
They also damaged the wooden bed frame and flats pulling it up to get into the cubby underneath. Luckily the mattress toppers etc make getting in that way very awkward, we tend to use the external door. 
And tore the blind off.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

yorkslass said:


> It may be worth getting in touch with O'Leary motorhomes as they may stock spare window parts.


Thanks for that. We'll have a look into them tomorrow. Going to phone a few other caravan and motorhome places as well as they often have repair shops. Our local one used to be good but it seems like they might be winding down and not taking any new work. 
Hoping the insurance might at least cover the damage to the van even though it won't cover all the stolen contents.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 31, 2015)

Gayle said:


> I did have that on it, luckily enough. So I've remotely locked it and put a message on that I won't type in full here as I use a word I never normally use and then stated that the webcam has taken a photo and sent it to the police. The AP only works if they go online with my MacBook abd currently it's off line. I keep checking it, though, as if it goes online it will pinpoint the exact location.



a wast of time as all they do is put a linux g/wipe disk through it and all is cleared so they can reboot with there prefared operating sys and sell on ebay.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> a wast of time as all they do is put a linux g/wipe disk through it and all is cleared so they can reboot with there prefared operating sys and sell on ebay.


It's a MacBook air and doesn't have a disc drive. It's locked (remotely by me) with a four digit code so if they put a usb in it wouldn't read it without booting up (I think). Although I know they will Beautiful Days able to take it to one of those unlocking places.


----------



## Gayle (Mar 31, 2015)

Gayle said:


> It's a MacBook air and doesn't have a disc drive. It's locked (remotely by me) with a four digit code so if they put a usb in it wouldn't read it without booting up (I think). Although I know they will Beautiful Days able to take it to one of those unlocking places.



Be not Beautiful Days 
My phone auto corrects b d to Beautiful Days.


----------



## runnach (Mar 31, 2015)

n brown said:


> i've often thought that a tape of a large dog growling could be a deterrent


 I have seen people put dog bowls outside when they dont have a dog !!

The problem with a lot of alarms are that we fit them put a sticker on the window with the make....the pros are thinking thank you you have potentially told me how its wired.

Alarms do seem the best bet though. Even on domestic properties a lot have upvc doors  not all I can be in within 15 seconds. ( not that i have been a burglar but we had to do it occasionally on the campsites)

Aint it sad we have to think this way. 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Mar 31, 2015)

Gayle said:


> It's a Profila 622 2007. No idea what brand the windows are. Sounds like it's pointless asking the repair place about upgrading from what previous posters have been saying. Design flaw. Wonder if we could get none opening windows - at least for the bedroom area.
> They also damaged the wooden bed frame and flats pulling it up to get into the cubby underneath. Luckily the mattress toppers etc make getting in that way very awkward, we tend to use the external door.
> And tore the blind off.



It is also pointless phoning O'Leary unless you know what make of window and what size you need. Five minutes on a search engine for 'Euromobil Dealers' or 'Euromobil spares and accessories' will give you lots of information.

Now that we have got the model and year, somebody who owns one on here might know what you want as a replacement. Don't bother thinking about a different type, they are all very similar regarding security.

By the way, who is doing the repair work for you? There are one or two companies in the North East that I would not touch with a bargepole. Hopefully you have not got one of them.


----------



## zantiagreen (Mar 31, 2015)

*Insurance*

Hi Gayle
Check your home insurance. If you have cover for your contents away from the home or personal belongings cover you should be covered for your stolen items as force or violence has been used to gain entry?
Sorry to hear you've been targeted - this is close to my home and I'm surprised any scum were out this weekend in view of the typical Yorkshire weather LOL
Good Luck
Jill


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 31, 2015)

The insurance on your 'van will pay for its repair. Have you made contact with them, and do you have a Police incident number?


----------



## Gayle (Apr 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> It is also pointless phoning O'Leary unless you know what make of window and what size you need. Five minutes on a search engine for 'Euromobil Dealers' or 'Euromobil spares and accessories' will give you lots of information.
> 
> Now that we have got the model and year, somebody who owns one on here might know what you want as a replacement. Don't bother thinking about a different type, they are all very similar regarding security.
> 
> By the way, who is doing the repair work for you? There are one or two companies in the North East that I would not touch with a bargepole. Hopefully you have not got one of them.



Haven't entirely decided who is doing the work as the place we were recommended can't get the parts for months and the place we originally intended to take it no longer does repairs. We are going to phone round tomorrow. If you could be so kind as to PM me with either places you recommend up here or ones to avoid that would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Gayle (Apr 1, 2015)

zantiagreen said:


> Hi Gayle
> Check your home insurance. If you have cover for your contents away from the home or personal belongings cover you should be covered for your stolen items as force or violence has been used to gain entry?
> Sorry to hear you've been targeted - this is close to my home and I'm surprised any scum were out this weekend in view of the typical Yorkshire weather LOL
> Good Luck
> Jill



Thanks Jill. We've been looking into that today. Accidental damage but not theft from vehicle it seems. And the van insurance is capped at £250/item. My MacBook was less than two months old. If we hadn't had the safe I wouldn't have taken it with me.


----------



## Gayle (Apr 1, 2015)

POI Admin said:


> The insurance on your 'van will pay for its repair. Have you made contact with them, and do you have a Police incident number?


Thanks. Yes - we have a police incident number and contacted the insurance today. They need us to get them a quote and we need a repair place that can supply and fit the broken things, but would prefer it not to take months. We are going to take the van to the place who told us a two - three month wait in the morning. Hopefully we can have something more concrete for the insurance then.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Apr 1, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> I have long thought that the windows of a MH are it's weak point so far as being broken into. I am constantly amazed at some of the windows that I see on display fitted to even the very latest MH's that we have looked at at the shows. In particular the one's that alarm me most are the type that do not close within their own frame, but instead when closed they are actually proud of the skin of the hab' area so that you can quite easily get your fingers between the bodywork of the MH and the opening light itself. How easy is that to break into I have often wondered. More by chance than choice our Chausson has windows that close into their own frame and therefore you would need a thin sheet metal lever to be able to force the window open. Once you have that device then I am sure that it would be as easy to break into as anything else, but at least you are making life a little harder for potential thieves. The only thing that is maybe going to stop them then is to alarm the windows and possibly the interior of the camper, but even all that would be far from an ideal situation, and until the manufactures come up with a more secure setup for MH windows they will continue to be the Achilles heel of MH security.




We have a dog. Well, strictly speaking an electronic dog. Called the Barking Dog Alarm, it can be powered from a transformer or 6 AA batteries and does a creditable impression of an Alsatian when it senses movement outside the van.

It senses our neighbours through a block wall if we have it at home, but mostly now we keep it in the van. 

Downside? It tells me when the wife goes for a pee in the night and movement of any sort,(like the geese when wildcamping at Ypres, can set it off.                                                                                       the ducks at Brean


----------



## Captain Biggles (Apr 1, 2015)

Gayle said:


> Thanks for all these ideas. I think some sort of alarm will be in order, so advice is welcome.
> In other news because it's a Eura Mobil, the repair place has said it will take two to three months just to order the parts, not including fitting.
> It's going to take a long time before I feel safe again. My home was burgled 14 years ago and I still feel anxious every time I lock my back door.



"....the repair place has said it will take two to three months just to order the parts, not including fitting.....". I'm afraid that I'd have a few choice words and some strong advice from any 'tin-pot' Company who even hinted at that to me, may be an idea to remind them who the Customer is, or ask them to justify their observation or even better tell us all who this 'tin-pot' organisation is (after getting them to put that in writing, of course)?.....

good luck!

     Captain Biggles     lane:


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 1, 2015)

Far from what one post described on here as being 'no difference' between the 2 main types of windows, I would personally say that there is a huge difference so far as security is concerned between the type that shut proud of the camper body and those that shut recessed into the window frame (although neither are going to stop a determined thief, but I know which type I would rather have). We are currently looking to replace our camper, possibly with a new LHD number and we immediately reject anything with windows that do not close into the frame, and also anything with external water tanks , such as the new Baileys for example (but that's another story). If the damage is confined to the window itself and the roller cassette but not the frame, then this would be a very straightforward repair, so long as you can get the correct parts you could easily do this yourself. If the frame needs replacing then that is a different matter. Try CAK Tanks Motorhome accessories Caravan accessories spare parts Horsebox Race van camper Marine for the parts.


----------



## maingate (Apr 1, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Far from what one post described on here as being 'no difference' between the 2 main types of windows, I would personally say that there is a huge difference so far as security is concerned between the type that shut proud of the camper body and those that shut recessed into the window frame (although neither are going to stop a determined thief, but I know which type I would rather have). We are currently looking to replace our camper, possibly with a new LHD number and we immediately reject anything with windows that do not close into the frame, and also anything with external water tanks , such as the new Baileys for example (but that's another story). If the damage is confined to the window itself and the roller cassette but not the frame, then this would be a very straightforward repair, so long as you can get the correct parts you could easily do this yourself. If the frame needs replacing then that is a different matter. Try CAK Tanks Motorhome accessories Caravan accessories spare parts Horsebox Race van camper Marine for the parts.



If you are quoting me then you have twisted my words round to suit yourself which is bad form.

You are changing vans to get flush windows. Are you suggesting that everyone else spends thousands of pounds having all their windows modified to flush ones? I would think that more bodywork damage will be done by jemmying flush windows.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 1, 2015)

Gayle said:


> It's a MacBook air and doesn't have a disc drive. It's locked (remotely by me) with a four digit code so if they put a usb in it wouldn't read it without booting up (I think). Although I know they will Beautiful Days able to take it to one of those unlocking places.



They would not of known that when they nicked it though they may change the chip drive as its of good value ,do hope you have ins.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 1, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> Far from what one post described on here as being 'no difference' between the 2 main types of windows, I would personally say that there is a huge difference so far as security is concerned between the type that shut proud of the camper body and those that shut recessed into the window frame (although neither are going to stop a determined thief, but I know which type I would rather have). We are currently looking to replace our camper, possibly with a new LHD number and we immediately reject anything with windows that do not close into the frame, and also anything with external water tanks , such as the new Baileys for example (but that's another story). If the damage is confined to the window itself and the roller cassette but not the frame, then this would be a very straightforward repair, so long as you can get the correct parts you could easily do this yourself. If the frame needs replacing then that is a different matter. Try CAK Tanks Motorhome accessories Caravan accessories spare parts Horsebox Race van camper Marine for the parts.


7 bucks for a penny style led bulb that can be bought on ebay for 1 pound,robbers,


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 1, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> 7 bucks for a penny style led bulb that can be bought on ebay for 1 pound,robbers,



Possibly, but the point is have they got the correct window in stock or at least can they get it faster than the previous quoted delivery time?


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 1, 2015)

maingate said:


> If you are quoting me then you have twisted my words round to suit yourself which is bad form.
> 
> You are changing vans to get flush windows. Are you suggesting that everyone else spends thousands of pounds having all their windows modified to flush ones? I would think that more bodywork damage will be done by jemmying flush windows.



I'm afraid I'm not twisting your words around at all as 'they are all very similar regarding security', which I pointed out they are not, far from it. The ones that fit flush externally the MH wall, such as the one in question, can be fairly easily opened with just your bare hands because it is an easy matter to get your fingers under the window edge. You simply cannot do that with a window that is recessed into the frame, and one would need at least a thin bar of metal to get under the opening light. 
I am certainly not changing my MH to get recessed windows because as I stated in my post, I already have them. What I did say was that I would not consider buying another MH that did not have recessed windows. However, I wholeheartedly agree with you that by having that type of window, or more security devices securing them, could lead to far more damage being done to van. As is often the case, it is not so much the value of the things that that the thieves take from the vehicle, but the value of the damage they do to gain entry in the first place.


----------



## n brown (Apr 1, 2015)

all this talk of which plastic window is pointless if you have toughened glass windows in the cab. i just looked at a tool that will quietly pop them instantly on Amazon-£2.75 !


----------



## El Veterano (Apr 1, 2015)

n brown said:


> all this talk of which plastic window is pointless if you have toughened glass windows in the cab. i just looked at a tool that will quietly pop them instantly on Amazon-£2.75 !



My point, more or less exactly. Then you need to have cab doors that have deadlocks on them, and so the list goes on. According to my Fiat handbook deadlocks are available as an option, but I have never met anyone who has them fitted.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.
I have a remote 'Thatchem' alarm fitted in my van. all doors have censers.  It also has a PIR in the wardrobe and another one on the wall under the table so if any one opens the wardrobe or walks the length of the van it set of the alarm. I also fitted a 139 dcb siren  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12v-139DB...1?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4190fcfe01if you are in the van when the alarm goes off it so loud you feel sick and don't hang around! 
Good luck sorting it out.


----------



## Pauljenny (Apr 1, 2015)

*Go to Beverley*



maingate said:


> I am no expert on the Euromobil vans and you have not given any details of year or model ...... but ........ if it is just window damage then it is probably made by Seitz or Remis or even Heki. The windows or parts for them are readily available. I am very surprised at the repair place talking about long delivery times for parts. I would have a search online yourself.



Nasty business, we feel very sorry for you. 

 That Nice Mr O'leary will have just what you want .... Google him .

  The same happened to us under very similar circumstances. Jenny left her hand bag in the van... " hidden " and we took off for a walk and stopped to buy ice creams . 

  Somebody noticed that she was without a handbag ..... Don't have to be a master criminal to deduce it's in the van somewhere !  

We came back 25 mins later to find the cab door bust and a very professional job done opening cupboards .
By the time we'd phoned the cops and insurance , they'd taken £200 of each of her credit cards at a shopping centre ,2 miles away. 

  We were on our way to trade the van in for a new one . Autoglass put a plastic temporary in and, in our panic,  we forgot to mention it when we arrived at the dealers.. It's probably still there !

  We are very careful now ..... AND ALWAYS TAKE HER HANDBAG !!


----------



## John H (Apr 1, 2015)

Plenty of dishonest "haves" out there too - wrong to assume that you are only under threat from the poor.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Apr 1, 2015)

Air horn inside the van, I mentioned before, easily connected to sensors and will stop naughty people from doing much as they have their fingers in their ears. You have to be able to reset it after a short time or  your van will be vandalised by irate neighbours.  My garage is connected to the tank on my compressor with horns and IF the  door is forced it will trip the  valve and run the tank down through the horns. PS I do not have it fully charged or switched on. A bit of air left is enough.


----------



## John H (Apr 2, 2015)

If you had thought of it, the phrase you would have used is "dishonest people". But that wouldn't have suited your rant would it? I'll teach you to be objective, yet


----------



## izwozral (Apr 2, 2015)

...............and they lived happily ever after?


----------



## maingate (Apr 2, 2015)

El Veterano said:


> My point, more or less exactly. Then you need to have cab doors that have deadlocks on them, and so the list goes on. According to my Fiat handbook deadlocks are available as an option, but I have never met anyone who has them fitted.



I fitted them on my last van, mostly because it had no alarm fitted. They are a decent bit of kit but seem quite expensive for what they are.

They would not stop anyone if they break the Cab window and hoisted their mate through the door.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 2, 2015)

n brown said:


> all this talk of which plastic window is pointless if you have toughened glass windows in the cab. i just looked at a tool that will quietly pop them instantly on Amazon-£2.75 !


 I was at a meet once when a member locked his keys in his MH he just popped open one of the storage lockers and climbed in and up through the seating into the MH I was gobsmacked so you can change your windows beef up your door locks these big expensive MH are vulnerable all you can do is leave valuables at home  take cheap laptops phones and such with you on hold  and make sure they cannot drive the vehicle away repairing is easier than replacing IMO.


----------



## terry1956 (Apr 2, 2015)

*theft*

Lets not all over react here. Yes there are people out there who just go out breaking into cars and motorhomes.to these people alarms mean nothing.ask yourseft how many times have you heard a car alarm going off and just carried on walking. Alarms are a total waste of time and money and thats why car manufacturers dont fit them. All locks can be overcome if you know how and if not a slide hammer works. I use my campervan each day and yes I do worry about leaving it at times.i never leave anything in it or on display. When using it as a camper I keep all money passports etc on my person in a money belt, all thats in the van worry nicking is the tv. I only close the blinds when we our in it at night, this allows the toe rags to see there is nothing to take. Be careful, watch where you park, and if it feels wrong move on. Michael


----------



## John H (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, judging by your purile rants, I don't think you have.


----------



## Reevsie (Apr 2, 2015)

You can spend £1000's on alarms and everything else, but the scumbags will still have a go. Even if they don't get in, they cause a lot of damage trying to do so. The only  way you can be 100% sure that your motorhome is not broken into is Not to buy a motorhome in the first place. buy why should we let these little Sh^$ spoil our enjoyment.

The worst thing is when ever anyone is caught they are not punished properly. They should be made to re-pay the insurance company 100% of the money it cost to fix it, and pay the owner compensation. Take it out of their benefits, wages or if they have money out of a bank. 

It makes my blood boil thinking about the misery these pathetic scumbags. 

RANT OVER>>>:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Gayle (Apr 2, 2015)

*Update*

We've been for a couple of quotations on the repair work and it seems that the window is indeed going to be difficult/ time consuming to source. Both our local 'one man band' repair bloke and the large company have the same verdict. That's the most important of the repair jobs by far. 
We have been looking into alarms and the standard ones may be pointless as they will be ignored - those Growler ones sound like the business if they are loud enough to cause actual pain - but at around a thousand quid it's a big investment. I realise we can't make the van scum-proof, but we need to do something pro-active or I will never be able to lock the door and go out walking again.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Apr 2, 2015)

Any good alarm well fitted so as not to have false alarms is a deterant theives do not like noise it attracts attention which gets them noticed. The most important point is a well fitted alarm this you will pay a reasonable price for but then you get piece of mind 

Alf





Gayle said:


> We've been for a couple of quotations on the repair work and it seems that the window is indeed going to be difficult/ time consuming to source. Both our local 'one man band' repair bloke and the large company have the same verdict. That's the most important of the repair jobs by far.
> We have been looking into alarms and the standard ones may be pointless as they will be ignored - those Growler ones sound like the business if they are loud enough to cause actual pain - but at around a thousand quid it's a big investment. I realise we can't make the van scum-proof, but we need to do something pro-active or I will never be able to lock the door and go out walking again.


----------

